# Best time for new clubs?



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

When is the best time to buy new clubs? By the time the courses open here it will be 4 months since the last time I got to play. So should I get in the groove by playing the old sticks and once I am in the groove buy new clubs,or should i get fitted and buy new clubs before the season kicks in and start fresh. I've got 3 sets of BECU's eye 2's irons I usually play and I'm looking hard at G10's. I have two matching drivers other than that the flex in one shaft is a little softer which I use in the spring or when I am hurting. I will be buying a full bag {hopefully I will use them and not let the old clubs sneak in},any hints or comments greatly apprieciated.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

IMO I would start fresh with new clubs since you can go to the range and practice even before the (flooded) courses open.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Get the BeCu's refinished and re-gripped, you now have new clubs!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

old zeke said:


> When is the best time to buy new clubs? By the time the courses open here it will be 4 months since the last time I got to play. So should I get in the groove by playing the old sticks and once I am in the groove buy new clubs,or should i get fitted and buy new clubs before the season kicks in and start fresh. I've got 3 sets of BECU's eye 2's irons I usually play and I'm looking hard at G10's. I have two matching drivers other than that the flex in one shaft is a little softer which I use in the spring or when I am hurting. I will be buying a full bag {hopefully I will use them and not let the old clubs sneak in},any hints or comments greatly apprieciated.


I'd go with a new set of clubs, I suggest the hibreds, and what the heck a pair of new shoes and a cap. I did , the wife wasn't happy so it was another night in the dog house... i'm use to it. Have fun.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

old zeke said:


> When is the best time to buy new clubs? By the time the courses open here it will be 4 months since the last time I got to play. So should I get in the groove by playing the old sticks and once I am in the groove buy new clubs,or should i get fitted and buy new clubs before the season kicks in and start fresh. I've got 3 sets of BECU's eye 2's irons I usually play and I'm looking hard at G10's. I have two matching drivers other than that the flex in one shaft is a little softer which I use in the spring or when I am hurting. I will be buying a full bag {hopefully I will use them and not let the old clubs sneak in},any hints or comments greatly apprieciated.


My advice would be to go get fit by a pro if you are thinking about buying new irons. Might as well get it right the first time. If you plan on doing that then I would play a few rounds or hit some buckets to get your normal swing back. Then get fitted.

Some people might tell you it is a waste of time being fit, they are wrong. The game becomes easier if your irons fit your swing.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Golfbum: You are correct, that is the mistake I made a few years ago,of just buying clubs. After getting a pro to help me, these new cubs are like a good woman I'm in love with my game.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes get fitted for the clubs so that they a made for you. That way you can get your right haft lenght and bounce and lie correct too.


----------



## Powerfade (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm considering a new set as well, and I'm in the same boat as far as in a long time since last season ended. *My* plan is to get some range time in and at least a couple rounds under my belt before I go shopping for real...

I think I need to see just how I'm hitting before I can evaluate new clubs. And, I don't want to get clubs fit to my swing until I actually have some sort of swing again. It's a big investment and I figure it's worth waiting a little in order to get the most out of my bucks.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I'm actually getting some new irons next month, Macgregor m565 with Project X 5.5 shafts. I've herd they are really forgiving, forged, and the distace is awesome.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Golfbum: You are correct, that is the mistake I made a few years ago,of just buying clubs. After getting a pro to help me, these new cubs are like a good woman I'm in love with my game.



The only way I would buy a set of irons before a fitting is if those irons are forged. Then the fitting is a non issue at the time you purchase the irons. You can bend forged irons 4-6 degrees if they are good forged irons.

What most people do not realize is this. Most OEM's usually supply retailers with standard lie/length irons. However most OEM's will be able to build a set of irons to non standard lies. I was fit 6 years ago when I bought new TaylorMade 200's. Once the Pro fit me he sent the order off to TM and 4 weeks late I hit the course with irons fit to my swing. My handicap dropped from 9 to 6 that summer. Did I practice more? No. Did I take lessons? No? Did I hit more fairways with my driver? No. Did I hit quality iron shots? Damn right I did. Two hole in ones, 3 or 5 eagles on Par 4's tell the story.

I do not care who you are, what your skill level.
GET FIT. It is such a simple process. You can buy irons right now, but remember that cast irons can only be bent 1-2 degrees. Anyone who tells you different is BS'ing you. The only exception are PING Irons. They can be bent more than most other cast irons.

I have been around for a long time. I have been in and out of the local golf retail store more times than some of you have been in and out of the washroom :laugh: I work in the golf business, I talk to the Pro everyday I work. We currently have 3 fitting carts at the course and trust me they do not collect dust.

It's all about fitting the clubs to your swing, not the swing to the clubs. Now one thing I do not trust is those indoor Launch Monitors. I do not play golf inside. I want to see the ball flight outside. 

I also recommend getting on a launch monitor, outdoors. That way you get the best of both worlds. You can see the ball flight, and you can see the spin rate and launch angle.

All the best for the upcoming season and your club purchases.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm still very new to the game.......less than 5 years. I bought a cheap set of walmart clubs to get my feet wet. Last winter I set myself up with fitted taylormades. Last summer I knocked 15 strokes off. Keep in mind I had a lot of room for improvement. The new clubs just felt amazing in my hands. Fitted clubs change everything. In this area winter months are the best time to buy golf stuff. Prices are lower in the off season.


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

Quick update.Went and got fitted for a new set of pings,G10's from 3 to 7irons, and I10's for 8 up through the wedges. All red dot. Driver is 10.5 degree draw , went with a #4fairway wood and a 21 degree hybrid, all G10.Clubs should be here in two or three weeks.Home course opens in two weeks. Getting antsy now for sure.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Glad to hear you got fitted. Next will be how they feel at the range. Keep us updated.

Happy Easter!


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

coarse open in 2 weeks.................lucky you we still have 5ft every where.


----------

